# Company response about dangerous driving.



## glenn forger (30 Sep 2014)

My email:

Dear Sir
I would be grateful if you explained to the elderly grey- haired gentleman driving your liveried vehicle east-bound on Pottergate ten minutes ago today that ignoring a Give Way sign and driving towards a cyclist (me) on the wrong side of the road is extremely frightening and likely to kill someone. The Give Way sign is there for a reason, to keep people safe, there was no need for him to act like a boy-racer to save himself two seconds of time. This is one of the worst examples of reckless, stupid driving I've seen, that your employee does it in a vehicle emblazoned with your company details is astonishing.

The company response:

the cyclist was cycling on the wrong side of the road, in this country we cycle/drive on the left. I see hundreds of occasions every hour that cyclists do wrong, jump red /ignore lights cycle wrong way down one way street, cycle on footpaths, If you think you have power over motor vehicles to make them stop for you then i suggest you cease cycling and walk.Because you will end up dead. I see thousands of traffic offences every day in Norwich.there is virtually nil enforcement. I have a cctv camera in the windscreen of the charabanc which records at all times, it is needed in Norwich as cyclists are the worst road user in Norwich. Next comes motor cylcles, then cars, then vans. I have had 50 years: driving HGv 43 years, pcvs 15 years, 50 years cars, driven 4 million miles as far away as asia and as far as i know never hurt anyone. I used to cycle but not anymore i dont want to be seen asa cyclist in Norwich where they behave so badly. 

Frederick Agombar- Sightseeing Tour of Olde Norwich.

Streetmap:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.6...!1e1!3m2!1sob8EV5eaFkCw2s5xCpdHRQ!2e0!6m1!1e1

The bus ignored the Give Way sign and drove straight out over the junction, I had to swerve to avoid. As soon as I got the email I called him, he denied there was a Give Way sign, said there was no sign at all and claimed I was on the wrong side of the road. What a dick.


----------



## Cycling Dan (30 Sep 2014)

Everything else aside I giggled at his name. Sounds like when you describe something you can't


----------



## glenn forger (30 Sep 2014)

Oh my God.


----------



## Leodis (30 Sep 2014)

That driver just merked you...


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Sep 2014)

Sounds like a right charmer


----------



## helston90 (30 Sep 2014)

'as far as i know have never hurt anyone'- oh dear, someone clearly needs to get their head around Google's right to forget clause. 
I don't think you're going to get a free day experience voucher out of him by way of apology.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2014)

Why don't you go photograph the give way sign and email him the picture, and cc the licencing dept at your local council into the conversation?


----------



## glenn forger (30 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> Why don't you go photograph the give way sign and email him the picture, and cc the licencing dept at your local council into the conversation?



I did. I sent him the Streetmap link:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.6...!1e1!3m2!1sob8EV5eaFkCw2s5xCpdHRQ!2e0!6m1!1e1


----------



## glenn forger (30 Sep 2014)

_Plus the warning sign:







_


----------



## 400bhp (30 Sep 2014)

What a lovely individual.


----------



## Saluki (30 Sep 2014)

That Norwich sight seeing bus is an accident waiting to happen. He's all over the road at the best of times.
The email you were sent was horrendous! That was a response from a business or was it sent from his semi illiterate teenaged grandchild.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Sep 2014)

I have a head cam for this reason

However I never ever mention it in the leter

In this case I would then send in the video asking why their lies and claims do not match reality and whether they would care to revise their reply before I go to to the press with it

Seems to work wonders.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Sep 2014)

PS... you could also put the letter and reply on Trip Advisor


----------



## downfader (30 Sep 2014)

Is that this company?
http://www.oldenorwich.co.uk/

This could go viral on twitter....


----------



## lozcs (1 Oct 2014)

compare and contrast...

http://www.oldenorwich.co.uk/dvd.php

and


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Oct 2014)

You have just crossed paths with a professional cockwomble.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3306244, member: 45"]I wonder how legit his cobbled together minibus/truck/van thing is?[/QUOTE]

Probably not very. I've seen it trundling around Norwich before. Looks like it might fall apart if you breathed on it from the wrong angle.


----------



## glenn forger (1 Oct 2014)

Police just called. They said the driver had complained to them about me calling him and disputes the road layout. The police explained that the give way line and sign are both there and are quite visible. The driver then apparently went back and visited the site and claimed the white bits had been worn away and weren't visible, the driver said the streetmap photo I sent was from years ago and out of date. He was disabused of this notion. Since there are no witnesses it won't go further. What a strange person.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2014)

Let his tyres down next time.


----------



## cd365 (1 Oct 2014)

I won't say what I think needs to happen to that vile and cruel man.


----------



## glenn forger (1 Oct 2014)

The officer I spoke with said the gentleman makes frequent reports to the police about pretty much anything that moves. The bit I wanted to make clear was that I didn't do anything wrong, the copper said yeah, he knows the road, the driver was in the wrong. I'm more or less happy with that, driver's learned a lesson (and wasted his morning disputing obvious road signs)


----------



## Freds Dad (1 Oct 2014)

There's a bit here that I don't understand. 

Sightseeing Tours of Norwich?


----------



## glenn forger (1 Oct 2014)

Racist.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Oct 2014)

If someone wants to 'pay him a visit' the BBC have very kindly supplied his home address:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/2262289.stm


----------



## Andy84 (1 Oct 2014)

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attrac...wich-Norwich_Norfolk_East_Anglia_England.html


----------



## 4F (1 Oct 2014)

If anyone wants to book a tour Contact the Tour Guide on *07917 664472*, or email us at tour@oldenorwich.co.uk.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Oct 2014)

Am I missing something, can't you just ask for a copy of his dashboard video recording. After all he has it for safety...


----------



## benb (1 Oct 2014)

glenn forger said:


> ... driver's learned a lesson ...


I kind of doubt that.


----------



## glenn forger (1 Oct 2014)

Ten minutes ago. Is it really a confusing junction? He is 68..


----------



## benb (1 Oct 2014)

How could he be expected to see the give way markings? They are so faded!!


----------



## Peteaud (1 Oct 2014)

benb said:


> How could he be expected to see the give way markings? They are so faded!!


What give way markings?


----------



## goody (1 Oct 2014)

Is that red brick building one of the sights of Norwich?
Looks nice, might go for a weekend break.


----------



## glenn forger (1 Oct 2014)

See the wisteria, right background? Sarah Anne Glover who lived there invented the Do Re Mi system, you massive racist.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonic_sol-fa


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Oct 2014)

Depends how fast he was going and where you were when he emerged from the junction.... it's not necessary to stop at a give way line but he needs to have been going slow enough to check.

Though he have been as shocked as you to have not seen you, he's been an idiot, instead of apologising and being straight with you at the time and in his email, he has compounded the problem. More fool him.

But, the Trip Advisor comments are all very positive and people would have referred to poor driving and a bad attitude if it was something he did regularly. Perhaps now that you've told the Police of his behaviour and they know him, that will highlight any further breaches by him.


----------



## cd365 (1 Oct 2014)

I take it he doesn't know what the red triangle with a bicycle in it means.


----------



## 4F (1 Oct 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> . Perhaps now that you've told the Police of his behaviour and they know him, that will highlight any further breaches by him.



They already know him well as linked above.....

*Cart man jailed for cruelty*




A man who ran a service taking tourists to Norwich Cathedral in a horse-drawn cart has been jailed for 28 days for causing unnecessary suffering to the horse.
Frederick Agombar, 54, of Church Farm Cottages, Little Witchingham, Norfolk, admitted the offence when he appeared before Norwich magistrates.

Richard Wood, prosecuting for the Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (RSPCA), said Agombar had been spoken to about the care of the horse, named Arthur.

The harness did not fit properly, causing the horse to have sores, and it had a chronic breathing condition, said Mr Wood.

On Monday, Agombar denied Arthur had suffered as his sores had been treated.

Jailing him, chairman of the bench Paddy Seligman said he had disregarded professional advice and had carried on regardless.

Agombar was banned from keeping non-domestic animals for five years and the ownership of Arthur, who is about 20, has been handed over to the RSPCA.


----------



## glenn forger (1 Oct 2014)

Banging on his goose-neck microphone to draw our attention, before turning around to face us (moving his mouth away from the microphone in doing so), and pointing sharply to examples of his various subjects as they pass on either side of the van – all whilst keeping his foot on the accelerator and with his eyes only occasionally on the road.

http://andrewburdett.co.uk/2012/05/05/st-lukes-norfolk-tour-day-one-5-may-2012/






i was approaching from his right, thankfully not from his left, in his unavoidable guidebook blind spot.


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Oct 2014)

Wow, there's a man who shouldn't be allowed out...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Wow, there's a man who shouldn't be allowed out...



That's a bit harsh, he was only out riding his bike.


----------



## downfader (1 Oct 2014)

cd365 said:


> I take it he doesn't know what the red triangle with a bicycle in it means.


Once had a conversation with an ex workmate about the triangular cycle sign. They thought it meant "cycles prohibited"... Took some convincing!


----------



## downfader (1 Oct 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Banging on his goose-neck microphone to draw our attention, before turning around to face us (moving his mouth away from the microphone in doing so), and pointing sharply to examples of his various subjects as they pass on either side of the van – all whilst keeping his foot on the accelerator and with his eyes only occasionally on the road.
> 
> http://andrewburdett.co.uk/2012/05/05/st-lukes-norfolk-tour-day-one-5-may-2012/
> 
> ...



And that image effectively demonstrates WHY other tour operators have switched to a driver & announcer team instead of a single staff member. I do hope he actually stops when pointing out things of interest.


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (1 Oct 2014)

I see this chap around. Am yet to have a run in of any kind with him, but will definitely keep an eye out.

I'm pretty pissed off at his reply. Nasty attitude, and a bully.


----------



## cd365 (2 Oct 2014)

downfader said:


> Once had a conversation with an ex workmate about the triangular cycle sign. They thought it meant "cycles prohibited"... Took some convincing!


He is too stupid to have a licence!


----------



## downfader (2 Oct 2014)

cd365 said:


> He is too stupid to have a licence!


It was a she. But certainly not a lady. ;-)


----------



## flyingfish (2 Oct 2014)

goody said:


> Is that red brick building one of the sights of Norwich?
> Looks nice, might go for a weekend break.


No it's the old VW Scirocco they come to see


----------



## Saluki (3 Oct 2014)

downfader said:


> And that image effectively demonstrates WHY other tour operators have switched to a driver & announcer team instead of a single staff member. I do hope he actually stops when pointing out things of interest.


Apparently not. He just points and talks, not necessarily looking at the road. Terrified the life out of a visiting friend. So worried were they that they went to the council about him. He looks around at his passengers while driving/still moving.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Oct 2014)

Saluki said:


> Apparently not. He just points and talks, not necessarily looking at the road. Terrified the life out of a visiting friend. So worried were they that they went to the council about him. He looks around at his passengers while driving/still moving.



There must be some form of licensing in place.

Write a polite letter to the Council, explaining your concerns about his driving, the attitude in hiss reply and the fact that there are multiple concerns about his driving

In the meanwhile a reply to him showing that reality in the form of reviews and complaints shows that he is lying in his claims and failing to address his poor driving will result in a formal complaint.


----------



## gavintc (3 Oct 2014)

Might be worth informing the traffic commissioner about his attitude. I sat the CPC for Road Haulage a couple of years ago and can remember from my exam, the importance of the Traffic Commissioner in the regulation of road transport. I know this is passenger transport not road haulage, but many of the over riding principles are the same. I think, but am not certain, that there is also a requirement to have a clean record before holding a licence to operate. Admittedly, he may 'just be a driver' but his actions will impact on the 'operator' of the business. Complaining through the Traffic Commissioner will ensure that the 'operator' is informed.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Oct 2014)

It's a one-man-band. Mr Agombar is the owner, driver, guide and sender of batshit crazy emails. I used to live in East London, I'm used to crazy drivers, but I didn't go to the cops till I got that email, which made me 14% more mad by reading.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Oct 2014)

What a thoroughly unpleasant man.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Oct 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> PS... you could also put the letter and reply on Trip Advisor



Done.


----------



## cd365 (3 Oct 2014)

Quality


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Oct 2014)

downfader said:


> Once had a conversation with an ex workmate about the triangular cycle sign. They thought it meant "cycles prohibited"... Took some convincing!


LOL.... what did they think the other 'red triangles' meant...






roadworks prohibited (or umbrellas!)?





roundabouts prohibited?





crossing the road prohibited?





landslides prohibited?





no fly zone?


or the teacher's dream sign...






children prohibited!


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Oct 2014)

Reminds me of a conversation with a PCSO about a "Cyclists Dismount"

Fool pointed it out and asked me what it was.

The reply of " An advisory sign designated by the DfT as Diagram 966"

A conversation ensued, over him insisting it was a legal requirement to obey the sign






So pointed out all the cars going past this one:







... and not a single one had parked

What was he going to do about this flagrant breach and I did not want to delay him whilst he directed all these vehicles into the car park


----------



## glenn forger (13 Oct 2014)

What? I'm Bob you drunk nutter.


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Oct 2014)

That's what the old bloke said...


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3327166, member: 45"]You nearly ran over Glen?? You *******.[/QUOTE]
So,who's on first base?


----------



## glenn forger (19 Nov 2014)

"A well known Norwich tour operator, who for years ran a sight-seeing tour of the city, is wanted by police after he failed to appear in court having been charged with motoring and assault offences.


Frederick Agombar, 67, of The Denes, Norwich, had been charged with two motoring offences and one count of assault, and was due to appear at Norwich Magistrates Court on Monday.
But Agombar, who ran the Sight Seeing Tour of Olde Norwich and could regularly be seen driving around the city in his cream coloured vehicle, did not attend the hearing.
A spokesman for the court confirmed a warrant has been issued for his arrest but Agombar still remains at large.
The defendant, who was not at his address yesterday, has been charged with three offences, including driving the Freight Rover Sherpa used on the tours of the city “without reasonable consideration” to others.
In the first offence he is alleged to have driven a Morris car on Koblenz Avenue in Norwich when he exceeded the 30mph limit. He was caught by a speed camera travelling at 35mph at just before 6am on March 13 this year.
The second offence, driving without reasonable consideration, is said to have happened on June 6 this year when he was driving his Freight Rover Sherpa between Bethel Street Police Station and the top of Gaol Hill in Norwich.
And the third offence, an allegation of common assault, is said to have happened on November 1 this year.
The Sight Seeing Tour of Olde Norwich website states it has ceased trading and that the business up for sale.
Anyone interested is urged to email for enquiries.

Agombar has, in the past, been critical of transport schemes in the city. In June this year he said the banning of cars from St Stephens Street and part of Surrey Street as well as controversial changes to Chapel Field North that will see the road made two-way – both part of the £1.7m Transport for Norwich scheme, would lead to “absolute chaos”.
He presented a petition to the Norwich highways agency committee in June.
He criticised the council for doing the work “at the busiest time of the year in the tourist industry”.
But Agombar also campaigned for the installation of a blue plaque commemorating the Orford Cellar, a city venue which hosted some of the most famous names in music, including Jimi Hendrix, David Bowie and Rod Stewart.
Speaking in March 2010 when it was unveiled, the former Orford Cellar regular said: “I’m delighted. Getting that plaque up has been a pre-occupation of mine for the last 25 years.
“The Orford was like The Cavern for East Anglia. Groups always used to come here first and they would often try out a new name or a new line-up before they went on tour.
“On my sightseeing tours I always ask if anyone likes 60s music and they always say ‘yes’. They’re always very interested when I tell them about the place and now I can point out the plaque.”


----------



## glenn forger (19 Nov 2014)

Let's be REALLY careful out there, there are some odd people driving around.


----------



## Beebo (19 Nov 2014)

At least the silly man has now stopped driving his van around!
Maybe Glenn will buy the business, and turn it into a cycling tour!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Nov 2014)

glenn forger said:


> But Agombar also campaigned for the installation of a blue plaque commemorating the Orford Cellar,...



Right, that puts his repeat (alleged) offending into perspective then...

GC

(I know the quote is not yours Glenn)


----------



## wait4me (25 Nov 2014)

and if you want to know what a dickhead looks like


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Nov 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Let's be REALLY careful out there, there are some odd people driving around.


And some of them drive tour vans


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Nov 2014)

glenn forger said:


> The Sight Seeing Tour of Olde Norwich website states it has ceased trading and that the business up for sale.
> Anyone interested is urged to email for enquiries.


Surely the local plod have the initiative to email an interest, with the objective of arranging a meeting with the vendor.


----------



## mustang1 (25 Nov 2014)

Cyclists are a bunch of RLJers, therefore I won't give way at a give way sign. Due to this, pizza comes in stuffed crust these days. What's the pizza got to do with it? Nothing, just like rlj has nothing to do with your logic.

Asia and 50 million miles of driving over 50 years has nothing to do with it either. Next he will tell us more facts that have nothing to do with the core argument, perhaps his sexual orie station and so forth.


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (29 Jan 2015)

http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/news..._for_inconsiderate_driving_on_d_day_1_3935221


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jan 2015)

cd365 said:


> I take it he doesn't know what the red triangle with a bicycle in it means.


Puncture repair in progress ?


----------

